# NEWBIE help - CO2 and reactor



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi all. Looking for some help. 

Just finally set up my CO2 and a reactor. Not sure if I should just default to the diffuser (which I have). Wondering if I did this right before I lock down and clean up the “look”. 

Trying to understand if I did this all wrong lol. 
No micro bubbles in the tank 

I’m cool if I have it all wrong and should just temporarily put in the diffuser.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks about right to me.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

wtac said:


> Looks about right to me.


The la sir. Always so helpful. 
There was definitely much less bubbles in the tank ! 

I didn’t want to wait. Had my head set to get this bad boy running as I’m working today so decide to just put in the diffuser


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I haven't been on GTAA desktop for years, it look so different now and modernish lol. You sure you "reactor" is a reactor and not a media canister filter. You stuff so much media in there that once your tank matures and you start adding fish and feeding the media is going to clog like crazy and lower your flow. A proper co2 reactor has the co2 coming into the reactor and stir around since it rises then the water flow is force up from the bottom with minimal co2 bubbles being pushed down. Yours just looks like it's going to into the reactor then out without the water being forced down then up. Also the whole point of having a inline atomizer is that the co2 mist should be in your tank and as it flows around your tank it attaches itself to your leaves to give a better co2 absorption.

If your reactor is not flowing like the below pic then it's not a co2 reactor. Instead it's a passive canister filter.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I just want to say that my setup is nowhere near as sophisticated but I'm watching this thread with interest! Very neat to learn all this stuff about CO2.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

coldmantis said:


> I haven't been on GTAA desktop for years, it look so different now and modernish lol. You sure you "reactor" is a reactor and not a media canister filter. You stuff so much media in there that once your tank matures and you start adding fish and feeding the media is going to clog like crazy and lower your flow. A proper co2 reactor has the co2 coming into the reactor and stir around since it rises then the water flow is force up from the bottom with minimal co2 bubbles being pushed down. Yours just looks like it's going to into the reactor then out without the water being forced down then up. Also the whole point of having a inline atomizer is that the co2 mist should be in your tank and as it flows around your tank it attaches itself to your leaves to give a better co2 absorption.
> 
> If your reactor is not flowing like the below pic then it's not a co2 reactor. Instead it's a passive canister filter.


Thanks sir ! 
Love the feedback and different views. So many dif opinion and I like that everyone is helpful and of course cordial ! 
So ultimately I should note that this IS a media reactor when it has the filter floss and sponge within. I’ll remove that all.
The flow should be unobstructed. I think the water is forced down because it’s like a RO casing inside. So it comes in from the top center has to drive down and then back up outside the center. I’ll take some pics but it’s essentially the same as the RO unit with the inside cylinder. 

Curious about that swirling motion you depicted. Is that optics or do a reactor actually spin in a spiral down motion (that looks crazy That’s surely not happening on my end). 

Right now I’m running the diffuser and trying to figure out the bubble count 

Lots to learn so please keep providing views and thoughts on how I can make this all better. 

I REALLY APPRECIATE IT


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

characinfan said:


> I just want to say that my setup is nowhere near as sophisticated but I'm watching this thread with interest! Very neat to learn all this stuff about CO2.


Great forum and way to learn ! 
I’m learning as I go because of great people offering their time and experience. 

Part of the fun is learning and getting better. I’m on day 2 with respect to CO2. 
LMAO


----------

